

Http://blog.spendingkarma.com/ - k8thegreat


======
ibstudios
How do you prove a person's location with your app?

There is very little info on the main page. If I click "more info" I expect to
see more than 3 circles. Sorry to rant, I don't think you want a page that
disappoints.

------
k8thegreat
There's a new sheriff in town.

